# Petrol engine



## Biker man (22 Sep 2021)

A few years ago a chap passed me on his bike like the clappers .I realized it had a petrol engine he passed a few times ,think he was going to work somewhere nearby then he stopped.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2021)

Totally illegal, but hey ho. Someone who worked at our caravan site pub had one that would do about 60 mph. This was bolted to a BSO, with correspondingly bad brakes.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2021)

This is what usually happens to them:
https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/local-news/rider-bicycle-fitted-petrol-engine-21551999


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2021)

Cycleops said:


> This is what usually happens to them:
> https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/local-news/rider-bicycle-fitted-petrol-engine-21551999



You are a bit out of touch in Ghana. No coppers round 'ere' when you need them - budget cuts. Ride what you stole !


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2021)

No need for those conversions here, you can buy a brand new Chinese copy of a 70s 125cc Honda for £400.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2021)

There are a couple of bikes with petrol engines on them round here
Very small engines - one is ridden by a young bloke in Widnes but he seems to ride it sensibly - last time I saw him he was riding through the pedestrianised area of teh High Street - but very slowly and carefully
I have seen a older bloke on one around Hale - seem to go at normal bike speed plus a bit but again sensibly
They both look like DIY things - so possibly just someone with a shed and some time


----------



## Biker man (22 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> A few years ago a chap passed me on his bike like the clappers .I realized it had a petrol engine he passed a few times ,think he was going to work somewhere nearby then he stopped.





fossyant said:


> Totally illegal, but hey ho. Someone who worked at our caravan site pub had one that would do about 60 mph. This was bolted to a BSO, with correspondingly bad brakes.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/qftwxsKzwo8mt7qy7


ebikeerwidnes said:


> There are a couple of bikes with petrol engines on them round here
> Very small engines - one is ridden by a young bloke in Widnes but he seems to ride it sensibly - last time I saw him he was riding through the pedestrianised area of teh High Street - but very slowly and carefully
> I have seen a older bloke on one around Hale - seem to go at normal bike speed plus a bit but again sensibly
> They both look like DIY things - so possibly just someone with a shed and some time


Wonder what engine they use chainsaw or lawnmower 🚴


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qftwxsKzwo8mt7qy7
> Wonder what engine they use chainsaw or lawnmower 🚴


Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.


----------



## Biker man (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.


Never thought of that there is one on display at a mountain biking centre


classic33 said:


> Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.


Never thought of that good thinking.


----------



## Biker man (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.





classic33 said:


> Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.





classic33 said:


> Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.


Love to try this beauty out .


----------



## Badger_Boom (22 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There are a couple of bikes with petrol engines on them round here
> Very small engines - one is ridden by a young bloke in Widnes but he seems to ride it sensibly - last time I saw him he was riding through the pedestrianised area of teh High Street - but very slowly and carefully
> I have seen a older bloke on one around Hale - seem to go at normal bike speed plus a bit but again sensibly
> They both look like DIY things - so possibly just someone with a shed and some time


I've seen a guy on one in York a few times. He appears to be a Deliveroo rider (other flavours of takeaway delivery could be involved), and is usually seen on weekend evening going like the clappers.


----------



## Brandane (22 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There are a couple of bikes with petrol engines on them round here


I've got one myself!


----------



## Biker man (22 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I've seen a guy on one in York a few times. He appears to be a Deliveroo rider (other flavours of takeaway delivery could be involved), and is usually seen on weekend evening going like the clappers.


I read that the police had caught a bloke going uphill on a bike doing 30mph illegal motor and a throttle and prosecuting him if a ordinary bike had being coming down the hill doing 30mph he or she would be legal .


----------



## Ian H (22 Sep 2021)

For info on the history of motorised bicycles, google 'Cyclemaster' or go here: https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1950s-raleigh-cyclemaster/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2021)

Brandane said:


> I've got one myself!
> 
> View attachment 610404


Where are the pedals??


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

Perhaps it's a hybrid electric bike?

Last year I came within a hairs breadth of buying a Velosolex, but short ride, ade it obvious that the average pithed up Frenchman who's lost his car licence must weigh rather less than my 264lbs.


----------



## Biker man (22 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> For info on the history of motorised bicycles, google 'Cyclemaster' or go here: https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1950s-raleigh-cyclemaster/


Fantastic thank you for that.


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Last year I came within a hairs breadth of buying a Velosolex, but short ride, ade it obvious that the average pithed up Frenchman who's lost his car licence must weigh rather less than my 264lbs.


At our local agricultural show we have had visits from a Breton Velo Solex club. Some of them do struggle a bit on a circuit of the main event arena. More pedal-assist than motorised. The 2-seater trike was particularly feeble.


----------



## Biker man (23 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> At our local agricultural show we have had visits from a Breton Velo Solex club. Some of them do struggle a bit on a circuit of the main event arena. More pedal-assist than motorised. The 2-seater trike was particularly feeble.


So many models of ebikes to choose from it's a minefield.


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> So many models of ebikes to choose from it's a minefield.


It's true that some of the cheaper ones can explode in flames.


----------



## Biker man (23 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> It's true that some of the cheaper ones can explode in flames.


Don't want that happing to anyone.


----------



## the snail (25 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I read that the police had caught a bloke going uphill on a bike doing 30mph illegal motor and a throttle and prosecuting him if a ordinary bike had being coming down the hill doing 30mph he or she would be legal .


On a standard pushbike you'd be legal at 60mph (as far as speed limits go).


----------



## Biker man (25 Sep 2021)

the snail said:


> On a standard pushbike you'd be legal at 60mph (as far as speed limits go).


 I know it would be terrifing at that speed stick to my 15mph.


----------

